# Dallee Whistle and Horn



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

I installed a Dallee sound system in the A-1-A Shark. Was hoping it was like the old Sierra or Phoenix that gave the toots for direction and bells on start up. Was disappointed to find I have to purchase a separate button device to activate those sounds. I have a Broadway Limited two Botton pad that activates the sounds on the USAT GG1 with QSI operating system. In case anyone else had that idea, it doesn't work. Only slowed the loco down a little when they were activated. Thank You


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

is DC mode enabled on your gg1? get the quantum engineer box from QSI, it works fine with the GG1


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

The Broadway Limited two button is an abbreviated Quantium Engineer for just the bell and horn, matter of fact it was Jim Christensen of QSI that recommended it. If you read my original post #1 I didn't ask anything about the GG1. Another early morning before coffee??
OR???


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

huh?

Your post: "I have a Broadway Limited two Botton pad that activates the sounds on the USAT *GG1 *with QSI operating system "

Was just interested, because the way the QSI works is NOT a variation in voltage, but you said: "*Only slowed the loco down a little when they were activated.* "

The way the QSI in the GG1 works is rapid reversals of track polarity... like all modern QSI. Even the latest titans do this, and I have demonstrated this with a DPDT switch to DC track power.

I was trying to be helpful because something is not quite right, the controls for a GG1 on DC should NEVER slow down the loco, just reverse track polarity.

Greg


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

And AGAIN you didn't read the Title or the #1 post, it slowed down the locomotive that had the DALLEE in it. You seem to be the only one who didn't comprehend. Do you do this just to increase your number of posts? or are you really missing the point? and since you are??


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

OK you are right, I did not read carefully.

So we have a:
USAT GG1 (which has a QSI)
A BLI remote controller (which I had a hard time believing that it controls the QSI)
A Dallee, sound board, which you are trying to use.

I focused on something you clearly don't care about, that the QSI works differently than the Dallee, and also the QSI should work on pulses of reversed track voltage.

So on just the QSI: (ignore if you don't care)
The QSI units the GG1 work on voltage reversal... on the surface it does not make sense that the loco with the DALLEE just slowed down, it should have been much more "upset".. like try to run backwards on either the horn or bell (I think the bell was constant reversal, but could be wrong)

That's what I was trying to figure out. The QSI controller for the GG1 is called a Quantum Engineer, (I have 2 of them and they do control the sounds on DC) (they do so by reversing track voltage)











BUT, you are concerned about remote controlling the Dallee. I went to my stock, I have TWO Dallee remote controllers:
(they appear to add some signal to the rails)










Sorry to derail your thread.

Greg


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Derail the thread?? Something simple as that tickles you, have fun.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You are not making a lot of sense, I explained why I went off on a tangent and apologized.

Nothing about tickling anything.

Were you interested in the Dallee remote boxes, is that what you were looking for in your original post?

Greg


----------

